# Continental Cycle Company-Rialto



## bcoonster (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 1, 2009)

have to post a picture to tell.


----------



## bcoonster (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I added a couple.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 2, 2009)

*grandpas bike*

at bike shows these style of bikes can be purchased for 125 to around 300, your bike has wood handlebars ,,and that makes it more desireable,, the seat and fender were added at a later date , bike is not rare or uncommon


----------



## Fixedwheel (Dec 2, 2009)

The bars could also very well be beyond salvage from the pics.

-Fixedwheel-


----------



## pelletman (Dec 2, 2009)

I concur with Walter.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 3, 2009)

*grips*



Fixedwheel said:


> The bars could also very well be beyond salvage from the pics.
> 
> -Fixedwheel-




grips can be purchased from charlie matteo look on the wheelmen site ,, handlebars are easy to get back in shape


----------



## wazza (Dec 3, 2009)

i think its gorgeous and id love it in my collection


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 3, 2009)

wazza - i think its gorgeous and id love it in my collection


Watch out wazza - then you'd have to start a Continental Cycle Company forum too


----------



## bcoonster (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for all the info.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey bcoonster-

I sent you an email


----------



## Rus Tea (Dec 7, 2009)

Being that it's your husbands grandfather's bike, it would be great to repair it and hand it down to your children or grandchildren.  It dosen't look too bad off and would make a great winter project.  All the parts are availabe through the hobby and it's great fun.  Keep it, restore it, and ride it!


----------

